# Night time photo shoot



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Just had the pics through from my photo shoot. Totally in love with this car!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great dude!


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks man


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

super!


----------



## mgtkr1 (Aug 27, 2015)

stunner


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

great pics, am loving this!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Saw this on battalion30two earlier. Looks great dude :thumbsup:

Love the above picture with the flames!


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Did I see you parked outside Jerry's garage at Yelverton a few weeks back? Was a Tuesday night about 9 ish....


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes that was me  was fitting a HKS exhaust to my friends 35GTR! Are you local?


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Car looks great! Good photos!

You should get a single line front plate since you're legally entitled to with 6 letters including an 1.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I used to have my plate spaced as J13ME X but the police didn't approve 

I would love a straight plate but wasn't sure if it would fit?


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Stunning motor!

Some of those photos really mess with the mind, looks like a toy car its so clean


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Yep, if you have 6 letters including a 1 it will fit on the front, cant space before the X though. Print this out and put it in your glovebox and they cant say owt, still worth being polite though lol. 

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2002/2687/pdfs/uksi_20022687_en.pdf


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Very nice.
Had a few of mine done about a year ago


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/308137-had-few-night-scene-images-done-car.html


----------



## GavinW (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking absolutely amazing!

I just got myslef a DSLR camera and when I learn how to use it, I hope I'll be able to get pics of my car that are as good as this!!


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

nice photos .

what is the ride height difference compared to stock in cm? i like how it sits


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

J13ME said:


> Yes that was me  was fitting a HKS exhaust to my friends 35GTR! Are you local?


Yes mate i'm just outside Norwich, was on the way to pick the mrs up from work when I saw you and was gonna stop on the way back to say hello but you'd gone.
Was gonna see if Jerry or Paul were doing work on Skylines after hours :chuckle:

I did friend request you on facebook as your avatar popped up cos you're also friends with the evo legend that is Gary Hayward! (i'm Alastair by the way)


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Cheers guys! It is fairly low compared to standard, more for looks than handling but it does really hold on the road so can't imagine it's going to need much raising if any! 






bigal23 said:


> Yes mate i'm just outside Norwich, was on the way to pick the mrs up from work when I saw you and was gonna stop on the way back to say hello but you'd gone.
> Was gonna see if Jerry or Paul were doing work on Skylines after hours :chuckle:
> 
> I did friend request you on facebook as your avatar popped up cos you're also friends with the evo legend that is Gary Hayward! (i'm Alastair by the way)


I will have a check, I don't accept people on Facebook anymore, I must have 50+ requests as I went through a stage of just having fake blonde girls adding me offering ray bans for cheap :chuckle:

I will have a look


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Car looking fab, as for the Pics... Surly the guy shooting them could have chosen a better location..? No offence, but it looks like a run down council estate, at the very least he could have chopped the wheelie bins and people out. 

Hope 1 of them isn't your house (or his). :chuckle:


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Haha that was the look we wanted. Everyone around here does the shipyard shoots.. Been done over and over.. Small town so not many choices and wanted to try something different..

Here isome from my shipyard/harbour shoot..


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I have to admit though never felt so uncomfortable leaving my car anywhere. My god there was a chav gathering watching us! It really is the arsehole of the town haha


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Well if that was the look then it was totally bang on lolz.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't live there by the way I'm in a little village on the outskirts haha 

That's Great Yarmouth though. England's holiday hotspot haha


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Great photo's - stunning looking car!


----------



## Drew1876 (Dec 22, 2015)

nice, i would do a square set up


----------



## rfknb (Dec 27, 2015)

sick car. so jealous


----------



## steveKSR (Oct 29, 2015)

They look so awesome in white! nice car mate


----------



## adidas (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks so nice! Really great photos you got there. I tried yday the same, have a look at my project thread.

Have give it another go. Really like how skyline standout at night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lovely motor and great shots :bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking car!!


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks amazing!


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

Chronos said:


> great pics, am loving this!!


wallpaper material


----------



## James_W (Feb 7, 2016)

Great looking motor!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

wow this flames at first post!!

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nnajesha (May 5, 2016)

Looks neat!!! Do you polish it everyday?  My own is rusty and dirty all the time.

Servicing Stop has a great blog by the way! They catch all the news from all main car brands and bring it to you as everyday and all in one place. You also can find that they do car servicing and MOTs cheaper than anywhere else.


----------

